# Calling Texas Havs! Please reply!



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

The sunshine today has me feeling like celebrating. Mimi and Gordo's mom, Elizabeth and I have been planning to get together, so let's have a playdate!

I live in Argyle, Texas, which is south of Denton and north of Dallas/Ft. Worth. My calendar is free every Saturday in April except the 17th. *Let's talk it up and come up with a DATE!!! * We need to discuss time, as well. I thought 1:00, p.m. maybe. That way we can have lots of fun, but still have plenty of time to get home. And we need to discuss food! I love to discuss food. lol

Oklahoma Havs are welcome, too!

I have a wonderful backyard for Havs. Just ask Max and Cooper or watch the RLH video I posted! It is fenced in; there is a good sized patio for shade, plenty of seating, and a pond and pool to cool off. I have a small fence around the pond now. A determined dog can knock it down, but it's more to discourage my boys because they love to cool off or get a drink from the pond and they can get muddy.

Please come!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Ugh, wish I lived closer so I could come!! Jealous.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got extra bedroom, Megan! Come on!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace and I could come up any saturday just let me know.Sounds like fun.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We can't wait!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you for planning this and thanks, Elizabeth, for sending me the pm to let me know. The problem is that I don't have any open Saturdays in April which stinks because I NEED a playdate myself! 

Karen (& Linus)


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm tempted to come but Bella is still adjusting to the RX food for urine crystals. I don't want to stress her too much. Where do you live in Argyle? We're on the edge of Little Elm/Frisco. We looked at a house in Robson Ranch and drove through Argyle on our way into town.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so excited! I've had a couple reply by PM and I'm so happy that I'm going to be meeting Texas forum members and their Havs! So far, we can look forward to seven, maybe nine, maybe ELEVEN, Havs doing their RLH! 

Oh, we are going to have fun!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

That sounds like TONS of fun! Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.

Bandit gets EXTREMELY carsick. No way he would make it all the way to Argyle with him in any shape to play. We barely make it to day care that's only about 4 miles away (the drooling kicks in, but the trip is short enough to limit it to JUST drooling). 

The funny thing is that I'll be in Argyle on Saturday (tomorrow) for a bike race! If you see a bunch of cyclists on the road with numbers, smile and wave. Two of them are me and my husband!

Hope everyone has fun and post lots of pictures!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Would May 1 work for anyone? Are there any dates that you prefer to others?
What about April 24th?

Nancy, would a later date help Bella adjust?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Jo, 
I am sad that you won't be able to go! I was looking forward to meeting Bandit! 

have fun on your bike race!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Kudo2u, the bikers usually p
ass right in front of my house! Is Fincher Rd on your route? If so tell me about when and I will be outside with Max and Cooper WAVING!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

How fun!!! Tell Max and Cooper to wave, too!!!

I'm not that familiar with the area, to be honest. We're just going out and back on one road - 6 miles one way, then we turn around and come back. We're starting at the church, leaving from the parking lot, so whatever that road is.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, so we've got April 24th and May 1st so far as possible dates. We can go one more weekend in May if that will enable more to come. I know I can't the last weekend in May. We are getting closer to a date!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

:bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo, how did your bike race go? My DIL was in a triathlon in Keller yesterday.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

How about we set *April 24 *as the play date with May 1 as a backup in case of rain?

Please reply so we can start working on alternatives, should we need to! Yippee! I can hardly wait, I'm so excited!

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Agreed!!! that works for me!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully, I sent everyone a PM with my address and phone number. If I missed you, let me know.

The date is April 24at 1:00 and May 1 will backup. 

If your Hav furbaby has other furry brothers or sisters, as long as you think they would be safe around the other Havs, they are welcome also (let me know!)

Husbands and wives are both welcome. (let me know!) My DH, Allen will be delighted to have a little testosterone support!

I'm ready to talk food! I'll be happy to have some finger foods, plus soft drinks and iced tea.

Let's get some ideas rolling! :biggrin1:


----------



## clransom (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to meet other Hav parents but April is not a good month for us. I'll watch for other opportunities or y'all can PM me, I'm not on the board often.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Clranson! Sorry you won't be able to make it. We'll have to consider doing another playdate at the end of the summer.

FOOD>>
Nachos, cheese sticks, taquitos...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Clransom, we will miss you! Please watch for another play date. Many of the folks attending have reponded by PM. I promise, we don't bite! I took a bath and put on my deodorant! :brushteeth:

I want to have another one in the summer when the water will be warm enough to swim in case any of our havs or hav parents love to swim! I just barely introduced Max to the pool last year and I want to see if he or Cooper would enjoy it.

Also, if there are any of you out there that like to fish, I have bass, bluegill and catfish in my pond. The catfish are up to 8 pounds now, so that's a lot of fun!

Today is going to be a pretty day. My DH and I are going to work in the yard with the TEXAS BACKYARD PLAY DATE in mind! Yippee! Yahoo! Come on, April 24th!


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, I am new to all this. A good friend of ours from California "Leslie - Tories mom" emailed me you were having a play date. I think Little Bit would enjoy being around other Hav's. We live in Gun Barrel City and would like to come if it would be ok with you. Bill & Marcy Saylor


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh how fun!! Another Texas Havie!!! Can't wait to meet you. 

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, we are new to all this forum stuff. So not sure how it all works.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so jealous, I really wish Maddie and I could come. Especially since there's a "Little Bit" who's going to be there! My Yorkie mix is also named Little Bit and though she's not a Havie, she'd love to crash the party! Darned baseball games just get in the way of everything!  (but don't tell our son that I said so!)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisa1123 said:


> I'm so jealous, I really wish Maddie and I could come. Especially since there's a "Little Bit" who's going to be there! My Yorkie mix is also named Little Bit and though she's not a Havie, she'd love to crash the party! Darned baseball games just get in the way of everything!  (but don't tell our son that I said so!)


LOL!! We'll be sure to plan another one soon!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Bill & Marcy,

I'm so glad Leslie got in touch with you! And welcome to the forum! You will find it to be lots of fun and meet many wonderful forum members.

The Texas Play Day is going to be a Texas-sized success!


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Janan, Little Bit is looking forward to this. So she will have some friends her size to play with. She is a rescue dog and this will be her first opportunity to be with other dogs. Bill & Marcy


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My Cooper is a rescue dog also. Do you have more pictures? She looks like a little stuffed dog in your avatar! So cute!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, guys! I think I've contacted you by pm, but

*THE DATE HAS CHANGED TO MAY 1ST!!!!!*

Changing the date didn't mess up any of those that had already said yes and it enabled some to come that couldn't on the 24th!

Nancy, another week will give Bella more time to get well? Hmmm?

Jo, surely we can come up with an idea to keep Bandit from getting car sick?

Lisa, we'll keep our fingers crossed on that baseball game!!

clransom, I understand prior commitments. If anything changes, come!! ok?

So that means we have 8 confirmed forum members coming and 3 maybes. That could be 15 havs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To plan for food and drinks, how many are bring spouses? Bill and Marcy, are you both coming? My DH, Allen will be there. He loves our havs as much as I do!

Donna, are you bring your bichons? How many are they?

Penny, are you bring your sheltie? What is her/his name?

:whoo: Whoo! Whoo! :whoo: :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

*Play Date*

Yes, both Marcy and I will be coming. What can Little Bit bring to help out. Either food or drink. Bill & Marcy


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Just bring a dish that you would enjoy outdoors. Let me know what it is and I will keep a running post on food that is coming. By the time May 1st rolls around, we will all know what is coming and can adjust accordingly. How does that sound?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

YAY!!! So excited about MAY 1st!!!! 


I think there is another playdate in the NE happening that day! We should dedicate it as Havanese Forum Playdate DAY!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Starting list!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Janan & Allen...........Max & Cooper..........................desserts, soft drinks, tea, ice
Karen.....................Linus
Penny....................Pippen & Sheltie
Elizabeth................Mimi & Gordo............................nachos, cheese sticks, taquitos
Virginia..................Ace
Bill & Marcy............Little Bit...................................Veggie and Fruit tray
Donna...................Bella & bichons


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay! Bill, Marcy & Little Bit are here! :welcome: I'm so glad you've joined us! And how wonderful for y'all (that's Texas talk :biggrin1 to get to attend Janan's play date. I just know you guys and Little Bit will have a blast. Just remember, DO NOT FORGET to take your camera! We'll need photo evidence of the fun when it's all over :laugh:


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Leslie, were you able to see the new picture of little Bit, I am not sure I posted it right, it is in my pictures. Bill


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:

Just bumping this thread to make sure you guys are saving the date of

MAY 1st at 1:00 PM

The grass is greening up nicely. Hopefully, all of the pollen will have blown away by then.

By now I'm willing to bet we have more forum members that can come! Do we have any updates to the list below? If so, then copy and past this list in your post and add your information!

Janan & Allen...........Max & Cooper..........................desserts, soft drinks, tea, ice
Karen.....................Linus
Penny....................Pippen & Sheltie
Elizabeth................Mimi & Gordo............................nachos, cheese sticks, taquitos
Virginia..................Ace
Bill & Marcy............Little Bit
Donna...................Bella & bichons


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh!!! Can't wait to see ACE!!! and I am excited about meeting little Linus as I am sure he and Mimi will pair up nicely!

I am sure Max and Cooper will be great hosts!

A sheltie will all the havs: what fun!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Leslie, don't you think a little trip south to visit Bill & Marcy is a good idea? How about May 1st weekend! I'm sure Tori would enjoy a southern playdate!


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Leslie, Little Bit says she has an RV pad with water, sewer and electric that's is free for you to stay as long as you like. She would love to have you visit! Little Bit, Bill & Marcy


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Janan, Little Bit has decided to bring a Veggie and Fruit tray for the play day. She is so looking forward to meeting everyone. Bill & Mzarcy


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

MAY 1st at 1:00 PM

The grass is greening up nicely. Hopefully, all of the pollen will have blown away by then.

By now I'm willing to bet we have more forum members that can come! Do we have any updates to the list below? If so, then copy and past this list in your post and add your information!



Janan & Allen...........Max & Cooper..........................desserts, soft drinks, tea, ice
Karen.....................Linus
Penny....................Pippen & Sheltie
Elizabeth................Mimi & Gordo............................nachos, cheese sticks, taquitos
Virginia..................Ace
Bill & Marcy............Little Bit......Veggie & Fruit Tray 
Donna...................Bella & bichons
***************


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

Janan, I have a question? I know the play day is May 1st, at 1:00 PM, in Argyle, I just do not know where in Argyle? Bill & Marcy


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm....... I *might* be able to do May 1. I'll let you know as it gets closer.

Janan & Allen...........Max & Cooper..........................desserts, soft drinks, tea, ice
Karen.....................Linus
Penny....................Pippen & Sheltie
Elizabeth................Mimi & Gordo............................nachos, cheese sticks, taquitos
Virginia..................Ace
Bill & Marcy............Little Bit......Veggie & Fruit Tray 
Donna...................Bella & bichons
Jo.........................Tango and Bandit (MAYBE)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

YEAH!!!!! I want to see those precious babies of yours!

Bill&Marcy, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

:bump2:

It's getting closer! I can feel those RLH motors revving up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on May 1st!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Another week..... can this week move any faster!!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Giddyup lil doggies*

Linus is "chomping at the bit" to head to Texas. He thought my daughter was going to head that way when she was playing with her covered wagon for the Oklahoma land run reenactment. 

Hope to see you all soon!

Karen (and Linus)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Such a cute picture of Linus!! I am so excited to get to meet him!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Just how cute is that covered wagon! Almost as cute as your daughter!

I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

It's the final count-down! Six days to go!

Will everyone be using GPS to find our house? If not, PM me with your email address and I'll send you a detailed map. I plan on putting a balloon on the road to leads to our house and on our mailbox.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Im using my gps.What do i need to bring,i can pick something up from market street,im not a cook by any means.lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I googled your address and I think I am set... I'll just print out the map and take it with me.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Virginia,

How about something sweet and good for outdoors? Cookies will be fine.

Elizabeth, the turn onto Fincher road is the only tricky turn because it's a hairpin turn and hard to see. Watch for a balloon. I'll tie the balloon to a stop sign that sits just off the road.

I'm watching the weather closely. Last night the weathermen on the network channels did not agree. This morning, the weather promises sunshine :cheer2: If Saturday is a gully washer, I'm open to the next weekend. 

Counting down... FOUR days until SATURDAY!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookies sounds great.Hopefully saturday is all sun.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure we can make it. We took Bandit to the park last weekend - less than 2 miles - and he threw up all over the back of the car. It took him a while to get going at the park, it was obvious he didn't feel good when we got there. We played for over an hour, so we had to give him water. We let him drink, calmed him down, sat around for a good 30 minutes, but on the way home he threw up all his water, too.

If we can't even get 2 miles, I'm not sure how we'll make it all the way up north.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo, I sympathize because Cooper throws up in the car, especially if I feed him. There are some threads on the forum with suggestions that might help if you want to try the search feature. I hate for you to miss it because I want to see Bandit so badly and to meet you, but I will understand.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll watch for that turn and keep an eye out for balloons... 

With Texas weather I almost expect all sunshine!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Three more days to go!! Woo Hoo! 

Let's all think positive for no rain, but bring a towel in your car in case you end up taking home a wet (but happy) Havanese at the end of the play date.

Depending on how things develop, the play date is still on. My patio is big enough and even the living room is big enough should we all end up needing shelter from the rain.

I hope the day ends up like today. It's beautiful outside!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

TWO more days! Weathermen aren't totally agreeing, but the rain may be to the east of us on Friday, so I'm holding out hope that Saturday turns out to be a great day. The wind has dried out my waterlogged yard, so I was able to mow today. Whew! Sweated that one!

I'm thinking positive!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Janan!! Thanks for hosting the playdate at your home... 

Last weather report is saying ISOLATED rain in the morning... so we'll have clear skies by noon! 

I am praying for a great day!!!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the PM Janan! I'm hoping we can make it but that will mean the ballgames are cancelled and my son will be unhappy so it makes me feel guilty! I'm so confused! :decision:
Either way, if we don't make it I hope you guys have tons of fun!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY! The weather was beautiful today. Cloudy, but no rain and no wind. Praying for the same tomorrow! My house will hold us if it rains, no problem.

I bought the balloons today to post at the end of the street and at my house. Look for a balloon with paw prints! My house has a half-circle drive that faces Fincher Rd (I'll have a balloon there). Park out front!

Fun! Fun! Fun!!!

Oh, I talked to Pat, the Havanese Rescue contact for Texas. I invited her, but I picked her husband's birthday for my play date, so she cannot. However, if any of you have any new or slightly used supplies you would like to bring to the party, I'll be seeing her and will make sure she gets them. I have some collars, leashes and toys. Belly bands are always welcome. Halters. Shampoo. Really, anything would be appreciated. I have toys coming out of my ears and welcome an opportunity to thin them out some! 

See you all tomorrow! Don't hesitate to call if you have any trouble.

Come hungry!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I am believing that the weather is going to be wonderful for our Texas/Oklahoma Play Date! 

I'm also believing that every Havanese is as easy-going as my havs are, but on the side of caution, would you please have your doggies on a leash when you first arrive? We will introduce the dogs one at a time and be respectful of shy dogs. If it's not raining, come around to the back yard. If it's raining, we'll do this in the house. Every person, child and dog is Max's new best friend and Cooper is my shy one. He is fine around other dogs and is just hesitant around people, but he comes around because he can't let Max have all the attention. 

Don't forget to bring any supplies you may want to donate to HRI!

Yippee! It's really going to happen! I've been wanting to do this for two years, and finally!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I sure hope you all have great weather tomorrow and that folks will take lots of hoto: to share w/us :biggrin1: 

Janan~ I have been at many Hav play dates and it never ceases to amaze me at how well all the dogs get along. Even the shy ones will often join in the fun eventually.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I sure hope you all have great weather tomorrow and that folks will take lots of hoto: to share w/us :biggrin1: 

Janan~ I have been at many Hav play dates and it never ceases to amaze me at how well all the dogs get along. Even the shy ones will often join in the fun eventually.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I will definitely have Linus on a leash. I will probably take him for a short walk after the long car ride to get out any pent up energy so he will be relaxed (Ha!) when meeting new dogs and people. Linus thinks he is a person so you all will be his best friends. 

What an adventure!

Karen & Linus (who has no idea but somehow my other big dog knows something because he keeps looking at me funny)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

*TODAY IS THE DAY!!!* No rain so far and the sun is shining between some scattered clouds!

Thanks for that, Leslie! I wondered how other play dates handled the introductions. I don't expect any problems because of the nature of our Havanese!!! I hesitated to even suggest the leash, but better safe than sorry.

Linus, don't you worry! You will be our special guest!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just remember dogs may be MORE aggressive ON leash, than off. There's a reason they have that little area to remove leashes before going into a dog park.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't believe it really happened! The TX/OK Havanese Play Date was a huge success! The weather was beautiful and the dogs even more so.

I want to say a big thank you for all of you that came. Many of you drove a long distance to get to my house and I'm so glad you did!

Here is a link to an album where you can view pictures and video clips. I will post some to this thread as well.

I hope this slide show thread isn't too hard to figure out. Guys, correct my mistakes. Sometimes it was hard to tell Bella and Ace apart!

http://www.photoshop.com/user/jananchandler/?trackingid=BTAGC&rlang=en_US&galleryid=5af16ba882ba43cfa648a865290097c7&wf=shareslideshow


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Janan, I can't view your link... it keeps kicking me off the internet, even. Am I doing something wrong? (I've got a Mac, would that make a difference, do you think?)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmm. I don't know! Did you try copy and past the URL? I don't know if it makes a difference, though. I'm anxious to see if someone else can see it. Bummer!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was able to see it and I'm on a Mac 

Janan~ Those were great pix and videos :clap2: Looks like a great time was had by all. Great job on hosting your first play date :thumb:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a blast! Mimi and Gordo were pooped out in the car! Thank you Janan for being such a great host and having us over in your lovely home. 
Thank you to everyone for greeting and loving on my overly friendly Gordo and for enjoying my little Mimi. 

*I was able to see the pictures and I am also on a mac. They are fantastic. I will post mine here in a bit. Maybe it's your browser? Are you on Safari or Firefox?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have Safari... just tried again, and it wouldn't work. Bummer. I'll try to copy and paste--I LOVE seeing the photos, since I can't actually BE there!

Well, pasting just got me to a list of links... Oh, well. That's all right. Glad you all had a good time! Sounds like you guys and the NE gang had great turn outs!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace and I had a great time,He was pooped too.Had to have a nap on the way home and still napping at home.
The pictures and video were great.
Thanks for hosting the event that yard was perfect for the rlh.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great looking group of people and Neezers. I've never been to one of these gatherings but they sure look like they would be fun.


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

Janan
Thank you for hosting the play date. It was wonderful to meet everyone and see your lovely doggies and home. Great fun to watch all the fur babies chase and play. Pippin was worn out. Whoever did all the photos and videos - WOW - they are awesome.
Thanks again
Penny


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

*Play Day*

Janan, We had a wonderful time. You and Allen have a beautiful home and yard. Little Bit says she was overwhelmed by all the activity. This was her first outing with other dogs. She had a great time even though she did not play much she got to interact with others. Hopefully this will lead to more interaction next time. Bill & Marcy


----------



## Little Bit (Mar 16, 2010)

*Play Date Photos*

Janan, You sure did a super job on the photos and videos. They came out so good. Bill & Marcy


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you, Bill and Marcy (I just see I mispelled your name on the slideshow).

My only regret is I get so OCD with my camera that I forget to get to know my guests! I bet any pictures that were taken of me, I had my camera in my hand and was taking pictures. lol

I really appreciate you guys driving so far to come. I hope next time you're willing to make the trip again! Little Bit was darling, even shy. Or spoiled, may be the better word! lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*More pictures.*

Here are a few pictures....

Janan, I did get some pix of you.

Janan with Bella









Karen with Max, Gordo, Bella, Linus, and Ace









Mimi, Bella, Linus









Jana, Bella, Andie, and Max









Ditto, Bella, Max, Cooper









Ace









Link to all HERE


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Those were great pictures, Elizabeth! I looked at them all. I'm so glad you got a picture of Karen's son fishing! I hated it when I realized I hadn't. I didn't even get a picture of him with a fish!

What fun we had! We need to start planning the next one! lol


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus had such a good time. It was very neat to see all the different personalities in the dogs! Thank you for planning that, opening your home to us, and allowing my son to fish. He had a great time too!

When I got home and finished unloading the truck, Linus ran back out and stood by the truck with his "Aren't we going back???" face. It was hilarious.

Thanks again!!!

Karen & Linus


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry I missed it. I really wanted to come. :Cry:

Bandit was just not going to make it. Poor little guy gets SOOOO carsick!!!

The photos all look great, and it looks like everyone had a wonderful time. Maybe next time.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

kudo2u said:


> I'm so sorry I missed it. I really wanted to come. :Cry:
> 
> Bandit was just not going to make it. Poor little guy gets SOOOO carsick!!!
> 
> The photos all look great, and it looks like everyone had a wonderful time. Maybe next time.


We missed you...

Mimi did manage to get sick when we were almost there... I suppose with her it's hit or miss... She had been fine our last few long distance car rides.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

I finally had a moment to check out all the pics and they were great! I am SO SORRY we couldn't come, you don't even know! :Cry:
What a beautiful place for a play date and it looks like everyone had a great time. Elizabeth I can't wait for us to get together with Gordo & Maddie. He looks bigger than her in the pics but still so much alike! 
Glad it was a hit - I knew it would be!! Maybe we can make it another time.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Karen and Linus in Oklahoma? I've sent her a pm, but no answer. I hope she wasn't affected by the tornados in Norman!

Karen, if you see this post, let us know you're ok!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can not believe I hadn't even read this thread, let alone know that you had a play date already! I'm sorry I missed all the excitement! Mind you, I get to see all the wonderful pictures of everyone now that the party's over.  

LOVED all your pictures, Elizabeth and Janan. The videos are so much fun to watch, esp. hearing "y'all" speak.  Hey Janan, your grass isn't purple anymore. Way to go! lol 

Looks to me like Allan loves playing with the pups. Nice to see. 

I just love seeing the Havs run around, enjoying the weather and large yard. Janan, you have a gorgeous home and property. Our yard would fit on your patio! LOL


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Marj, I had hoped you would notice my purple grass is gone! lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Marj, 
Do we really have the Texan accent? LOL!

I don't hear it all!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this either!!! what a wonderful day. It is so nice to see faces to put with the pups. Glad it was fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mimismom said:


> Marj,
> Do we really have the Texan accent? LOL!
> 
> I don't hear it all!


Nah, no accent at all.  My best friend and her family are moving to Houston in 10 days :Cry: :Cry: :Cry: and we tease her all the time about her developing a diff. accent. She's French Cdn., but fluent in English yet always has that Quebecois accent. Oh and her name will be impossible for Texans to pronounce!! Should be fun! LOL


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus and I are ok, but my boat and marina were taken out by an F4 tornado. What an amazing amount of destruction. My computer crashed at work for two weeks, final exams, grades, and now leaving tomorrow for a week for work. What timing. We actually had another tornado through the area just south of us at the beginning of this week too. Tired of storms!!!

Take care,

Karen and Linus


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Holy crap, Karen!!! I had no idea you were getting such terrible storms. Glad to hear you are all o.k., but the damage is a pain to deal with.


----------

